# 2019 240i Convertible Wind Deflector



## Capefearcookie (Aug 25, 2020)

Thoughts on the wind deflector? One came with the car and the weather has been so crappy that I haven't tried it yet. I'm not sure I'm going to like the way the car looks with it on.


----------



## a4ragtop (Sep 29, 2007)

Capefearcookie said:


> Thoughts on the wind deflector? One came with the car and the weather has been so crappy that I haven't tried it yet. I'm not sure I'm going to like the way the car looks with it on.


Mine has just been wasting space in my '15 2's trunk for the last 5 years. I'm wondering now why I haven't just pitched it.


----------



## Capefearcookie (Aug 25, 2020)

a4ragtop said:


> Mine has just been wasting space in my '15 2's trunk for the last 5 years. I'm wondering now why I haven't just pitched it.


haha! I'm gonna try it first! They go for about $175


----------

